# childrens height.



## alibaba24

apologies if there is already a similar thread. So recently I got my dd's class photo. Its obvious she is the smallest in her class even though shes the oldest . She was born premature due to not growing in the womb. she has always followed the 2nd centile. today was she measured at just over 108cm. I can't get any good information online . I know her height is below average. But I just wondered by how much. her 2 year is sister is going to be alot taller when she is 6. Iv always said shes small and petite . she can still wear 4-5 clothing on tops. she sees a peadiatric 6 monthly who has never been concerned about her height. I cant help but worry thought I get so anxious at times

sorry never mentioned she was 6 in January


----------



## SophiasMummy

My daughters 5, she'll be 6 in november and is 116cm but she's the tallest in her year.


----------



## Nibblenic

I would say if there was anything to worry about the pee'd would pick it up. Maybe ask at your next appointment


----------



## purplerat

My son was 6 in January too and is 114 cm. He is on the 25th centile for height x


----------



## Neko

My daughter was 5 on December 30th. At her checkup the beginning of January she was 114.3 cm (45 inches). She's a tall girl because her father is very tall. My 16 year old son was 48 inches at his 5 year old checkup and he is now six and half feet tall.

You can ask at your daughter's next appointment. If she keeps following the same percentiles, it's perfectly normal. We have friends whose kids are always 1-4 percentile in height, they are perfectly normal, healthy kids, just small. We are not all the same heights as adults and some people are going to be shorter no matter what you do.


----------



## CaptainMummy

My daughter is a year younger than yours (was 5 in Jan) and roughly the same height as she was measured in school a couple of months ago and was 108cm. Most of the girls in her class are around the same height, although there is one who is alot smaller than the rest.
Mine follows the 50th centile pretty much, so even though your daughter is on a lower centile due to her being older, I doubt there is anything to worry about. Some kids are tall, some are average and some are short! Somebody has to be the smallest but it doesn't mean there is amything wrong!

My middle girl was 8.5cm shorter at her 30 month check than my eldest at hers (they were both bang on 30 months at their assessments) but I didnt bat an eye... She is just a shorty! Im curious too as to how they will differ as they get older

Try not to worry xx


----------



## Rainbow82

According to the who growth charts she is between 2nd and 9th percentile at the moment. Children in the 50th percentile at her age are 115cm. For five year olds on 50th percentile the height is 108-110 depending on whether you look at the ukwho or uk90 points. If your daughter continues on the same curve she will be 151-155cm at 18 which isn't really short I don't think. If she is the smallest in a class a year younger they must be pretty tall children. Don't worry about it as long as she is following her own curve.


----------



## noon_child

alibaba24 said:


> I know her height is below average. But I just wondered by how much.

If she is 2nd centile then 2% of the population are shorter than her and 98% taller than her. 

I think premature babies quite often stay small but I'd only be worried if she was below the centile graph lines, or dropping centiles rapidly.

If PPs calculations are right and she will be between 151 and 155 cm when grown up then she'll be about the same size as me (154cm). Yes I'm aware I'm short but I meet quite a lot of people who are around my height, say 156/158 cm. I wasn't even premature, it's just genetic.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Is there short stature in your family? Both my childrens grandma's are 4ft 11 and me and DH are not tall so our children are all pretty small, tallest going to be around 5ft 7 (male). One of my DD's (9) is so small she isn't even on the growth chart:) They sent her for checks by the hospital who were also happy that she is just genetically petite :)


----------



## alibaba24

Thanks everyone . My parents are quite short and my sister is 5ft2 . I'm not tall myself at 5ft5 her father is 6ft . I have brought it up with her doctor but because she is in proportion and always following the same line that they aren't concerned. I just worry about her being so little through school. There are some kids in her class the same height actually but they are younger. Thank you for all your helpful answers x


----------



## vaniilla

I would try not to worry too much, she will grow through several growth spurts and may not always be on the smaller side. Height at that age isn't a great indicator, my sister was one of the tallest all through infant school but by the start of secondary was about average. DS is a nightmare to buy for, he's tall but skinny - his waist would and does fit into 3-4 trousers but needs 5-6 for length, his trousers end up looking bunched up. :dohh: I have no idea of his exact height.


----------



## OmarsMum

DS is 122 cms , he's above average.


----------



## Tasha

If she's following her line then she's the height she is meant to be. My almost eight year old is 115cm xx


----------



## alibaba24

Thanks so much for the reassurance everyone x


----------



## willow25

https://www.rcpch.ac.uk/child-healt...-growth-chart-resources-2-18-years/school-age 

Hope that link works


----------



## Natsku

Maria is 108cm at 5 years old, bang on the 50th percentile


----------



## shamrockerjo

I think it just goes to show kids come in such a variety of sizes. My daughter turned 6 a few weeks ago, she's 123cm so she's very tall but funnily enough there are three girls in her class who are even taller. I'm 175cm and have been since I was 13.


----------



## bumbleberry

My daughter is 5 and a half and she is 121cm so very tall for her age. She's always followed the 98th percentile :)


----------



## DCS

DS is 5 and was 108cm in bed when his height was last checked.


----------



## minties

I was 108cm at 6. I wasn't born prematurely, but was obviously born rather small at 2700g and 47cm (5lbs 15oz and I think about 18") even though I was born at 40 weeks. 

Being short is great. I have no problems with it at all. I reached 148cm at age 14 and have remained that height since (4'11").

My own daughter was also 47cm at birth.


----------



## Boomerslady

My son is 121cms so above average. I wouldn't worry too much though if she's following the lines. I'm 6ft tall and hate it!!


----------



## alibaba24

Thanks everybody. she should apparently make 5'2 in the end up according to the charts. I don't think that is too bad. shes petite everywhere so she looks perfectly in proportion. my youngest daughter is bang on the 50th centile and always has been both following their own lines


----------

